# TP-Link (TL-WDN3200) USB Wireless Adapter not found



## jhovanec (Nov 11, 2014)

I am trying to set up a TP-Link (TL-WDN3200) wireless on my 10.0 system. I picked the device because it was listed as a supported device which uses the run(4) driver. I am having trouble with the system recognizing the device. What I have configured so far is listed below:

Additions to /boot/loader.conf for the run driver, runfw firmware, and WPA:

```
if_run_load="YES"
runfw_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

My /etc/rc.conf settings:

```
wlans_run="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```

Settings for /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
network={
    ssid="****"
    psk="*****"
}
```

From `kldstat` I get the following, which makes me think the driver and firmware are loaded:

```
2    1 0xc1677000 19edc    if_run.ko
3    1 0xc1691000 3ae8     runfw.ko
```

When I run `ifconfig`, I only see my wired Ethernet:

```
bge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=8009b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,LINKSTATE>
    ether 00:11:11:cc:50:e7
    inet 10.1.1.228 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.1.1.255
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
    status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

From `usbconfig` I see the device at ugen4.2:

```
ugen1.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen3.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen4.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen4.2: <802.11 n WLAN Ralink> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (450mA)
ugen4.3: <USB Flash Drive Lexar> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (200mA)
```
Some snippets from `dmesg` where I can see my Ethernet card, but the system does not recognize the USB WiFi adapter and lists it as <Ralink> at ugen4.2:

```
bge0: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x004001> mem 0xdfdf0000-0xdfdfffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
bge0: CHIP ID 0x00004001; ASIC REV 0x04; CHIP REV 0x40; PCI-E
miibus0: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5750 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:11:11:cc:50:b7
....
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4 on ehci0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
....
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
ugen4.2: <Ralink> at usbus4
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s3a [rw]...
```

Any ideas as to why the system does not recognize the device? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2014)

It's possible the device uses a slightly different chipset (or some variant of an existing chipset) and would have a different device ID. Unfortunately, some manufacturers are known to use different variants of a chipset and market them as the same model.


----------



## jhovanec (Nov 11, 2014)

Is it worth trying to investigate the chipset and find a suitable driver, or return this one and try another device that seems to have a better chance of success?


----------



## jhovanec (Nov 14, 2014)

As a follow up, I returned the TP-Link that didn't work and exchanged it for a Buffalo WLI-UC-GNM (also listed as a supported device using the run driver) and it worked instantly with the settings I had configured above.


----------

